# Apple Watch Série 2 introuvable



## Playzelectore (2 Novembre 2016)

Bonjours, je me permet d'ouvrir se topic (j'espère être au bon endroit) mais voilà ça va faire quelques jours que je songe à me l'acheter, l'Apple Watch Serie 2 42 mm mais voilà comme le dit le titre impossible de la trouver dans aucun magasin, seul les commandes en ligne sont valables et faut attendre au moins 1 mois avant de la recevoire, je voulais savoir pourquoi personne l'a en stock. J'ai regardé sur internet, normalement sa sorti et le 16 septembre comme l'iPhone 7 donc j'ai eu mon iPhone 7 en magasin mais pas l'Apple Watch, il y a t-il une raison ??


----------



## Devs125 (4 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour
La sortie est prévue pour fin novembre,je crois!


----------



## Rikly (4 Novembre 2016)

Achetée semaine passée Apple Store à Genève (Suisse).


----------



## Playzelectore (5 Novembre 2016)

Alors soit ils ont repoussé la date de sorti car dans mes souvenirs c'était la même que l'iPhone, oui alors comme à chaque fois ils n'ont pas de stock


----------



## L0uis-Cl@ude (5 Novembre 2016)

Playzelectore a dit:


> Alors soit ils ont repoussé la date de sorti car dans mes souvenirs c'était la même que l'iPhone, oui alors comme à chaque fois ils n'ont pas de stock


la dispo en magasin est indiquée pour le 24 novembre quand je fais une simulation d'achat


----------



## ibabar (5 Novembre 2016)

Je vous invite à tenter votre chance en milieu de matinée en Apple Store si vous n'êtes pas trop loin.
Il y a 3 semaines: l'iPhone 7 était clairement indiqué comme "pas en stock" dans mon AS (pas de retrait magasin non plus pour une commande web), or sur place il y avait du stock (même si pas beaucoup et pas dans tous les coloris).


----------



## Vanton (12 Novembre 2016)

Oui apparement Apple n'indique pas de stock disponible en dessous d'une certaine quantité.

Suffit de passer un coup de fil avant pour savoir ce qu'il en est.


----------



## Playzelectore (25 Novembre 2016)

Excusez moi de cette absence. Je l'ai ai appelé et il m'on clairement qu'il en avait pas, donc j'ai commander et plus qu'a attendre…1 mois ^^'


----------

